# Squatting



## bev (Jul 21, 2013)

Just been to clean out my girls and one of them has just done a crazy dance when I rubbed her back lol my young roo was looking at her wondering what she was up to. Fingers crossed for eggs


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol my chickens think I am a rooster! They squat when I pick them up! Big mommy rooster!


----------

